# Black and Decker Commercial Router 7620



## ronaldfreshour (Jun 1, 2009)

I purchased this router back in the 1980s and now that I'm retired I thought I'd put it to good use. 

I purchased a dove tail kit which came with a bushing that did not fit the Black & Decker face plate. I've been unable to find the 1.5" bushing required to fit this old Black and Decker 7620 face plate. 

Two questions: Would a universal face plate fit and solve my issue? or Is there another place I could find the 1.5: bushings?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Ron. Congrats on your retirement. Enjoy.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

ronaldfreshour said:


> I purchased this router back in the 1980s and now that I'm retired I thought I'd put it to good use.
> 
> I purchased a dove tail kit which came with a bushing that did not fit the Black & Decker face plate. I've been unable to find the 1.5" bushing required to fit this old Black and Decker 7620 face plate.
> 
> Two questions: Would a universal face plate fit and solve my issue? or Is there another place I could find the 1.5: bushings?


Lee Valley offers a unit for a "1-1/2" through bore base plate with a 1-3/4" counterbore, to follow the outline of a pattern." Its the only one I've seen.

If this sounds like it might work you might take a look at: 

1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

...then give them a call.

Just my $0.02.. 

Jim


----------

